# Edge Technologies Pro Tram system



## ScrapMetal (Dec 20, 2013)

While working on a project it came to my attention that my mill was in need of being trammed.  I pulled out a new toy that I got a couple of weeks ago (didn't need it but wanted to try it) just for such an occasion.  This new toy is the Edge Technologies "Pro Tram system", specifically, model 09-000 with indicator graduation of 0.0005". http://www.edgetechnologyproducts.com/pro-tram-system1.html

So far I'm not happy with it but maybe I'm expecting too much.

I installed it on the mill using a 1/2" R8 collet.  Since I already have a Kurt vise and my rotary table mounted I also decided to go ahead and use an EZ-Tram - http://www.eztram.com/product_results2.asp?ID=1 along with it.  I've used the EZ-Tram before with an Indicol/DTI and have had good results but it was somewhat awkward and time consuming.  I was hoping to see if the Pro Tram System was as accurate and less hassle.

I calibrated the Pro Tram using a small magnet/"standard" that comes with it and according the directions provided.  Basically you place the magnet on the table, or in this case the EZ-Tram, and set one indicator to "zero" by moving the face to match the needle.  You then turn the spindle until the second indicator is on the magnet and then set it's face to "zero" as well.

I trammed the mill on the Y-axis (but didn't double check it, this becomes important later) and then proceeded to do the X-axis.  Upon getting the X-axis "set" it occurred to me to finally "double check" the results by turning the Pro Tram 180° to see if the readings on the two indicators were still "zeroed".  What I found was that they were significantly (to me anyway) off.  After going over my setup and not a small amount of cursing I went back and tried to calibrate the indicators again and taking more care in doing so.

When I tried to re-calibrate the first indicator, double and triple checking as I went, I found that the indicator itself would not repeat to zero.  I would set the face then lift the indicator off of the magnet, set it back down on the magnet, and the indicator would no longer read zero.  The readings were almost always different and varied by as much as 0.0015".  As the indicators are roughly six inches apart (I didn't bother to measure) this means that the combined error of the two indicators could be off by as much as 0.003" over six inches.

Now, tell me guys, am I being too critical and that's actually okay?  Am I doing something wrong?  What the heck?

If I can't resolve this, tomorrow I'll go back to using the Indicol/DTI as my current project has to be done "yesterday".

Looking forward to hearing what you have to say.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## xalky (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a pro-tram, mine works fine. Could it be the collet? If the deviation is in the collet, you would never pick it up with a single indicator, since the deviation moves with the collet.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 21, 2013)

xalky said:


> I have a pro-tram, mine works fine. Could it be the collet? If the deviation is in the collet, you would never pick it up with a single indicator, since the deviation moves with the collet.



The collet could be part of the problem in the overall tramming (I may try to use an endmill holder and see how it works.) but what about the consistency of the indicators themselves.  Is that normal and what I should be seeing with them?

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Its not really a high quality product.  Try using a quality DTI and swing it to see what you are getting.  I know some who put on a piece of glass on the table and use that as the flat/smooth surface.  Tim


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 21, 2013)

I have been completely satisfied with my Pro-Tram.  It appears to be well constructed and when my mill arrives I will check it out and pay close attention to see if I am having the same issue.  Sure hope I don't run into the same type of problem the OP is having..

Bob


----------



## aliva (Dec 21, 2013)

I was going to buy one of these units but decided to make my own with 2 Mititoyo
 dial indicators mounted on a 3/4" x 3/4"aluminum bar, with a 5/8"spindle. Seems to work great.
I would make sure the indicators return to zero. Set the dial to zero, push the indicator plunger in about 3/4 of its travel and let go, it should return to zero, do this several times with each indicator. If they dont return to zero who have an indicator problem.
When I check my mill, I lower the unit till one indicator touches reads about .020 or .030 then adjust the head till both indicators read the same, setting the dial to zero is not really necessary, as long as both indicators read the same.This is assuming that the indicators are mounted in the holder identically.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 22, 2013)

I futzed with it for a few minutes today and had some better results with the indicators themselves.  I tried zeroing them out without using the magnet by just using the same spot on the EZ-Tram.  The indicators seemed to repeat a little better without the magnet.  That leads me to believe that the little magnet was strong enough to make the indicators "stick" a bit.  Even so, I'm still not thrilled with the quality of the indicators and will look for some higher quality replacements (just as Aliva used for his home grown version).

I didn't have time to check for runout on the collet as the wife and I had a Christmas get-together with some of our friends.  I ended up tramming by a combination of  "kind of" using the Pro Tram and by eye.  It's still not where I want it but it's close enough for me to get the current project finished.  Once I get this out of the way I can spend a little time figuring out where the other problems are.

Getting the Pro Tram was probably quicker than making my own BUT I do think I would have been better off in the long run spending the money on better indicators and making my own out of scrap.

I'll post back when/if I figure out what was going on.

Thanks guys,

-Ron


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 22, 2013)

At what thay charge for that thing I would be calling and complaining. I built mine with 2 Harbor freight indicators and thay repete every time.


----------

